# New 36 gallon bow tank.



## 09CBR (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a 36 gallon bow tank that im ready to add fish to. I want cichlids and have been looking and researching for a week about Lake Malawi and i get so many answers from different places that i cant make my mind up so i was coming here to get some help.

Fish i would like are:
Yellow Lab
Acei
Bumblebee
Peacock


Are there any ideas or opinions yall can help me out with as in stocking my tank? Thank you.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO you should wait on the Malawi fish until you get at least a 4' long tank. In the little tank, they'd be ok as juvies, but would eventually get aggressive. 

If you must try, pick a smaller psuedotropheus (aurora, demasoni), fill the tank to the top with "cichlid stones', and keep only one male.


----------



## 09CBR (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Sadly i wont be able to get a tank that big becuase im military and tend to move every year or two so i live in an apartment. Im not allowed to have a tank over 20 gallons but im pretty good friends with the manager which is why he let me get the bigger one. 

I talked to a local fish guy who owns a small shop and his specialty is cichlids. He just got alot of fish in last night and invited me to come in and help me pick whats best for my tank. So im pretty excited. 

Im about to go there so i will update with what he says.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could get small ones and give them back in a year. Or you could try tanginikans. That would be a great julie tank.


----------



## 09CBR (Feb 28, 2011)

*Photos of my tank setup*

Here is the tank nice and set up









These are the two fish

















Does anyone know what the blue one is? I think he said its a type of peacock but im not sure which one.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, he looks like a peacock, not sure which kind, but a peacock indeed IMO, I've kept malawi cichlids in a 37 gallon and they seemed pretty happy, a little agression here and there, but nothing too serious or surprising. I kept 5 in my 37, so I'd get 3 more if I were you, and I would also bring back the peacock and get rid of the plants all together, cause lake malawi has very few plants at all in their waters, but peacocks need plants, but that's just what I'd do. I do agree with emc7, though, it would make a better tanganyikan cichlid tank instead of a malawi tank, but you can do either. Very nice tank, btw


----------

